# Show Results



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

As some of you know, I showed Juniors for the first time this weekend with a Boston Terrier. Here's what we got from the day, and some photos. Not too bad for our first go at it!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Congratulations! You must have done a especially good job with a breed that is not commonly seen in JS.


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

Johanna said:


> Congratulations! You must have done a especially good job with a breed that is not commonly seen in JS.


I wonder why they're not! Sure, they aren't extremely flashy, but they can be absolutely gorgeous dogs with minimal grooming. Plus I don't have to run with them


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

Congrats! Hopefully, I'll be able to do a couple of years of JS before I age out. Maybe one day.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations on a very impressive start. Good work.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Good on you and congratulations 🎊!! So happy to learn of your great start.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations. So glad it went so well


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Congratulations! What a wonderful accomplishment!


----------

